# ECS Tuning = poor customer service



## sgt g (Jan 5, 2010)

So I have one of their older stage 3 brake kits with the Porsche calipers on my A4 love it stops like no other. A few months back I took the rotors off and had a shop turn them for me. I had the guy that did it turn probably a dozen sets of rotors for me over the last few years and never had a single issue. I asked him if the fact that they were drilled would be an issue he thought he could do it with no issues. Well he was wrong he turned them either too fast or the bit was jumping and the rotors came out all grooved and chewed up. I contacted the supervisor to the shop (shop is on a military base) and they wanted something in writing from a shop that said they were messed up and that the tech did it. So i went to several local shops to have them look at them. One of them is a VW performance place here in San Antonio, they confirmed that yes they tech messed them up and that there was no way it could have been caused by driving on them and or abuse on my part. They however did not want to put anything in writing as they didn't install them and they were not something they sold or recommended to their customers to buy. So I contacted ECS told them what happened. I asked them if I could send the rotors to them to have them do one of two things, either see if they still thick enough to be turned again or replace the discs thus keeping the top hats to save money. Either of which I had no issues paying for. Just needed them fixed. They refused. Said they wouldn't touch them. Said if I wanted to buy whole new rotors to the tune of $600 they would sell them to me but that was all they would do. 
I am disgusted by their unwillingness to even try to help me. I have purchased multiple things from them in the past most recently my wife got me one of their pedal sets for me for Christmas which they messed up because they sent me ones for a 5 series bmw. Here’s hoping they will fix that issue. Guess I will stick with MJM and 034 in the future.


----------



## slammedvwgolf (Feb 16, 2004)

Damn it ECS!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sgt g (Jan 5, 2010)

Wanted to clarify a little. My issue with ECS is they are refusing to do anything to service their own product. No other company is willing to touch them because they are custom made for ECS tuning. Each brake kit/rotor has different top hat heights that have different brackets to match,. They will have different bolt circle diameters, thread pitch/size of bolt holes etc. ECS knows full well that it’s going to be next to impossible for me to find another place to get discs to match up to the top hats and brackets. When I talked to ECS tuning I explained to them that the supervisor for the shop due to requirements set by the military had to have something in writing from them before they would pay for replacement rotors. Even knowing this he refused to be willing to do anything. Really they don’t even have to do anything to the rotors other then evaluate their condition and what could have caused it. I initially called and he transferred me to their customer service and I got a voicemail. I called him back explained I was military and I was currently in Honduras and I couldn't leave a message. He then told me “they should be answering because there were several people there in customer service”. I was then left on hold for around 10 minutes. I had purchased several things from them in the past and I plan to sell every item as I will not put their name on my vehicle.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Unfortunately we do not turn rotors. We will service them as a " re-ring kit" Although we need a part number, order number, kit number something to identify which kit you have.

We've sold a bunch of different "porsche" kits so to say you have an "old kit" isn't giving us much info to try and help you.

Jason


----------



## sgt g (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...ng-poor-product-support?p=7158765#post7158765


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

So they're used and need replacement and you don't want to pay for it... That's what I'm getting from this.


----------



## sgt g (Jan 5, 2010)

71camaro said:


> So they're used and need replacement and you don't want to pay for it... That's what I'm getting from this.


Not exactly. The whole issue was that the employee at ECS tuning I talked to refused to service there product.


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

ECS is good.


----------



## sgt g (Jan 5, 2010)

AWhiteRabbit said:


> ECS is good.


 Not so much go look at my new thread on audizine.


----------

